
A Massive Impact Crater Has Been Detected Beneath Greenland’s Ice Sheet - mr_tyzic
https://gizmodo.com/a-massive-impact-crater-has-been-detected-beneath-green-1830437095
======
pelagic_sky
Here's a link to the study for those who do not want to go to Gizmodo.
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173)

~~~
greenyoda
Also, an ongoing discussion of yesterday's article in Science:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18458138)

------
duxup
>Some of the minerals they analyzed exhibited the telltale characteristics of
a catastrophic impact, such as shocked quartz grains and other impact-related
grains, such as glass.

Forgive me for my poor terminology here as this isn't my area.

Considering they found the signs of the impact, and other impacts like the
Chicxulub Crater have left similar debris / signs in soil samples.

Are we at the point now where we can take soil samples in an area and without
finding a creator see that there was a large impact somewhere (near or far)
around a specific time based on the soil date?

------
wanderr
pelagic_sky's link to the study is useful, I'm not sure why their comment is
dead:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/11/eaar8173)

~~~
colanderman
Shadowbanned with only 9 karma and only constructive comments so far, ouch. I
vouched for their posts, but damn that's a harsh welcome to HN. @dang, maybe
some spam-bot detector is a little too sensitive?

~~~
jandrese
New accounts with short posts containing outside links are probably a red flag
to spam heuristics.

